# Threadbird is too pricy..looking for a site that does 20-25 each design..



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

Looking for a reliable well known or credited site that could print 20 of a design and not a minimum of 50 . Any recommendations?


----------



## Silky49 (Aug 1, 2012)

What are you trying to print?


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

I guess your looking for screen printing since it appears the company does screen printing. if you could somehow upload a design or point to a web site with the designs you want printed you could get some people like myself to say either we could help or not help you out. thanks


----------



## Mziggy (Apr 6, 2012)

I am looking for screen printing! 3 designs to start with and gusto
Re tagging!


----------



## nlikens (Dec 7, 2009)

I am also starting a new line. For me quality is the most important thing. I have re-searched a lot of companies. My original plan was to just go with Jakprints. But once I started doing the numbers, I have now changed my mind. 

The only way I have been able to get prices from most companies is ask for a quote, upload your image etc etc. Very painstaking. 

Then its like your shooting in the dark because you are trusting them to give you a good print. Then since I don't know what tee I want/need I'm nervous if they are just offering me anything to get my order. ON top of that they add on to the price of the TEE. 

I have concluded that the best way, is to DRIVE to your closest screen printer and give them the first shot. FEEL your shirt, listen and see if they CARE that you are getting what you want and offer you advice. SEE the prints after they are done. 

THEN you can outsource with the same tee, and design and compare and contrast.


----------

